# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Διακόπτης επιτοίχιος

## DimMani

Ο διακόπτης στην φ/φία , από που ανοίγει και πως τοποθετείται ; Δεν έχει καμία βίδα και καμία ένδειξη . Ευχαριστώ .

----------


## mikemtb73

τραβας το διακόπτη, βγαινει ολος και εμφανιζονται βιδες που βγαινει ο μηχανισμος

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nikiforos.

Αφαίρεσε το πλήκτρο που ανοιγοκλείνει το διακόπτη, οι βίδες είναι από κάτω.

----------

Ηλιας Α (01-05-22)

----------


## DimMani

Ευχαριστώ .

----------

